# ALERT!! DO NOT ORDER VERA BRADLEY BOOK COVERS UNTIL WE CHECK OUT THE FIT



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

Megan brought it to my attention: that the Vera Bradley book covers come up a bit short. I ordered 4. I will be the guinea pig and see if there is a work around. In the meantime; save your $$ *DO NOT GET BOOK COVERS FOR KINDLE by VERA BRADLEY.* I will update you as soon as the 4 I ordered arrive. SORRY for the inconvenience, we got conflicting stories...I read over on the dark side that they do fit. I'll keep you posted.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

"the dark side"=amazon boards?



Betsy


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> "the dark side"=amazon boards?
> 
> 
> 
> Betsy


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

Oh Betsy; you do know me ever so well!!


----------



## PraiseGod13 (Oct 27, 2008)

Thanks for the update SJC!!  Keep us posted and we'll wait to hear from you!


----------



## tessa (Nov 1, 2008)

my cover measure 5" 1/2 by 7" 5/8  VB measures  5" 1/2 by 7" 3/4  From what I can see I think it may fit with a little alteration.  I'll let you know when I get mine  I ordered 2

Tessa


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

Yeah; I went to the VB web-site after Megan brought it to my attention and got the exact measurements, like you did.  I came up with the same thing.  I'll wait until mine arrive and keep you posted.  Who ever gets theirs first will post to let you know.  We'll compare notes.


----------



## tessa (Nov 1, 2008)

from what I see  It looks like I can open the seam on the 5"1/2 to make it wider  I knew I had to alter it because of the Velcro I put on my ordinal cover.


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

I'll let you know my workaround as soon as the FOUR arrive...with any luck one will be slightly larger; though I doubt it with a company as reputable as VB.


----------



## Marci (Nov 13, 2008)

Thanks for the alert, SJC & Megan!

Marci


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

Marci:  When my four arrive and I find a way for them to fit...I won't forget you.


----------

